# What happens if I activate a 4G phone? (Verizon)



## HAX (Jun 24, 2011)

My mom has the Droid 3, we are grandfather'd in on unlimited data.. I'm getting her a used Droid Charge.. Can I just activate it like normal, or will it mess her plan up?


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Have to go to a store to get a SIM card, tell the rep you want them to change nothing about your plan.


----------



## cottongin (Jun 12, 2011)

I just upgraded from the Fascinate - in store - with unlimited 3G and they let me keep unlimited data with 4G on my Galaxy Nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Like the others said, you should be all set if you head into a VZW store. Just make triple-sure they don't screw with the plan. Get the SIM, pop it in the Charge, make sure it's activated, and that's it.


----------



## Ca5p3r (Jul 27, 2011)

Same here. When i got my nexus, i switch out my son's d2g for my TB. Got to keep unlimited Data.


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

Put my old Bionic on my girlfriend's unlimited plan. You just need to ask them to activate it, and nothing should change.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

